
Four communication hacks that help me survive as an introverted CEO - jorymackay
http://blog.rescuetime.com/four-communication-hacks-that-help-me-survive-as-an-introverted-ceo/
======
Top19
Man calling everything a “hack” really has to stop.

What’s next, “six hacks that help a recovering alcoholic not also develop an
opioid addiction”?

The word has lost all meaning,

